# Jamaal Magloire



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

This guy has to be big part of the hornets future! He's been playing well all year, especially after the allstar break. He is one of the few pure centers in this league! 

The hornets need to build a team around Baron Davis and Jamaal Magloire! They are both young and very talented. Magloire showed tonight against sacramento what he is able to do in the western conference: 20 pts and 13 rebounds. 

Also, he needs the ball much more! If I was the coach (i think I was better than floyd), I would give him at least 15 shots per game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You are right, man! he should get more shots, at least 15 per game! he should be a bigger impact in the hornets' offense, and baron should stop shooting 10 threes all day until he hits at least 4 of them!
maybe they can get a good free agent in the summer or trade jamal "I am always on the IL" Mashburn!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree he and Davis are the cornerstones. The team looked awful the past two games. One reason why he isn't getting the ball more is because Davis has been out. Williams and Carter are still trying to prove themselves as point guards and Armstrong is starting to tire a bit.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

VS Boston he got 23pts and 17 rebounds... That is something!

I have to say this is my second favorite player after Jermaine... I think Baron is good player too... Suprise!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Yeah, he slowly starts to get one of my favourite players too!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

for everyone who's interested: These are his stats since after the Allstar break:

15.6 points per game
11.9 rebounds per game
49,3 % field goals

They have to give him more touches!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i thought he was a steal when he got draft at like 18. hes a good player and possibly the best center in the eastern conference


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i thought he was a steal when he got draft at like 18. hes a good player and possibly the best center in the eastern conference


He is best center in the East!

New Orleans Hornets Team Report - April 10


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he will get MIP-Award 2005!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Another big game from Jmag! 26 points and 13 rebounds, 13 points in the fourth quarter!

keep it going, JMag!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Now, with B.Dizzle and Mash sidelined, he take the responsibility and leads the hornets! But I think, he won't be an All-Star next season because in the West there are a lot of other talented players who will be All-Star rather than The BIG CAT, like Amaré!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/news/pow_040412.html 

check this out! He got player of the week honors!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/news/pow_040412.html
> 
> check this out! He got player of the week honors!


Yeah! He have played very well lately!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Double Double again, 21 and 10. But just 5 of 15 field goals


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*JMag earns player of the month honors!*

Again big honors for JMAG! Player of the month! Along with KG.
congratulations to Magloire!!


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

It seems like every game for the last month he has gotten 20/10.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I hope he continous his stellar play in the playoffs!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Big Cat not surprised by his best season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mags is my boy!

Representin' Canada to the fullest!!

I remember last year when the Raps were talking about getting him for Mo-Pete! haha we wish! I doubt we could even give up VC for him now!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

btw, is Jmag gonna play for the canadian team in the summer?


----------



## Danish Twolf (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi out there :shy: 

Does anyone have any clue as to what kind of cap Jam will be eating up this year ??? His salary is still blanked out at Hoopshype and I have him in my keepers leagues - one of which operates with RL salaries... so I'm anxious  

Just too bad that Canada didn't qualify for the olympics, would have been nice to see Jam and Nash.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Danish Twolf</b>!
> Hi out there :shy:
> 
> Does anyone have any clue as to what kind of cap Jam will be eating up this year ??? His salary is still blanked out at Hoopshype and I have him in my keepers leagues - one of which operates with RL salaries... so I'm anxious
> ...


Looks like it was a three year deal worth $20.25 million could be wrong, I got it from here.


----------



## Danish Twolf (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like it was a three year deal worth $20.25 million could be wrong, I got it from here.


Thanx for the hint  I had totally forgotten about patricia's site. About 6-6.5 for this season then - I think I can just about manage it in that league then :sigh: Don't wanna give up on Jam.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah hes only going to get better. I see a good future with magloire in the centor spot


----------

